# Natty's Paste wax vs Dodo Purple Haze



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone got a recommendation of what one to go for, I'm going to apply it by hand rather than machine and its going onto a black car that will also have (after prep) a coat of Poorboys Blackhole.

or is it worth going with Dodo Blue Haze


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

sixdoublesix said:


> Anyone got a recommendation of what one to go for, I'm going to apply it by hand rather than machine and its going onto a black car that will also have (after prep) a coat of Poorboys Blackhole.
> 
> or is it worth going with Dodo Blue Haze


Used both. Dodo juice purple Haze gives incredible results, truly fantastic stuff and lasts ages. I have used blackhole glaze and find it's good for a show etc and find using a polish before the purple haze wax to be better. I will also add I used purple haze pro which protects for longer, but is slightly more expensive. Natty's paste is good but doesn't last very long I found and doesn't give as deep colour that the DODO stuff does.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank Mckenzie, do you think it's worth a coat of pb's first with a hand applied layer of purple haze or just some super resin polish and then purple haze?

I have a few faint lines and was hoping the pb's would fill a few of them and add some shine.

Is the pro a harder wax?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Well Black Hole will cover up some scratches and swirls and if properly applied by a machine polisher it gives unreal results, almost another dimension to the paint under certain lights. Problem is it doesn't protect the paint etc and I find putting wax over it can take some off if left on for too long so it's a little counter productive at times. I would just try and get the scratches out and use some super resin polish to clean, de-scratch/fill in and protect the paint.

Don't get me wrong, black hole by PB is fantastic but it really is just a show glaze more than anything. Experiment with both, the only reason I use polish is to protect the paint for longer. I do use the PB BH before shows and give a wax coat after to protect the paint again but as said can counter act.

Both ways are good, PB BH gives a better look but a SRP will also fill some marks in and will protect for longer.

The purple haze pro wax is supposedly a soft wax but is quite hard still. A lot harder than natty's. The Pro edition has to my knowledge some red mist in it which increases the protection layer it puts on the car and last's for a lot longer than pretty much any other wax I have tried. It also gives a even deeper wet look to the paint regardless of how much polish etc is on the car at that stage. I can't rate it highly enough. I have tried some £200+ Carnuba wax and it works in the same way as this £50 pot of wax! Also the pot lasts for ages, probably used about half by doing about 20-30 coats on various cars.


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

I think I will try some of this stuff, alwyas gets good reviews


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

With super resin how much cutting agent is in it? Can any further swirls or damage be done? I have clayed the car about a month ago so the body should be smooth.

I wanted to give the machine application a go but never machine polished, can ph still give a good finish by hand?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

sixdoublesix said:


> With super resin how much cutting agent is in it? Can any further swirls or damage be done? I have clayed the car about a month ago so the body should be smooth.
> 
> I wanted to give the machine application a go but never machine polished, can ph still give a good finish by hand?


Problem is if you clay a car then don't seal and protect the paint you can get sticky residue's etc on the paint that could make the paint rough again. You won't get any swirls with a polish normally unless you use a heavy cutting pad. Polish doesn't usually have much if any cutting agent, it seems it's the pad on the machine polish that works with the polish to cut the paint. Obviously there is loads of different scales of this.

Machine polishing gives showroom shine finishes, it's almost impossible to get the same results by hand. PH can still give good results by hand but in all honesty since I have tried both ways you really can notice the difference in the application methods.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks again Mckenzie, very helpful! Have you got a link to a cutting pad, polishing pad and rotary that you use? I think I might need to step into the machine polish area, luckily I have a car I can test on!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Well I use at the moment a DA polisher by megs but am going to a rotary in a few weeks time.

I have this one- http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/meguiars-g220v2-dual-action-polisher-with-free-pads.php?cPath=71

And will be moving to this- http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/3m-professional-electric-rotary-polisher-and-free-pads.php?cPath=71

There are so many different types of pads you literally can get anything from wool to foam and all different types of cutting action. I have three types of pads, cutting (for getting scratches and some swirls out), polishing (for buffing up the surface and getting any holograms out) and finishing (for putting sealant's,glazes on and also to take any last buffer marks/holograms out)

Cutting- http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/3m-perfect-it-iii-compounding-pad-green-150mm.php?cPath=69
Polishing- http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/3m-perfect-it-iii-high-gloss-polishing-pad-yellow-150mm.php?cPath=69
Finishing- http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/3m-perfect-it-iii-high-gloss-finishing-pad-black-150mm.php?cPath=69

There is still about 2-3 other types of foam pads you can use but I think that is plenty.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorry but a POLISH does have cutting agents in, its part of the definition of a polish. A wax or glaze are non abrasive.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

steeve said:


> Sorry but a POLISH does have cutting agents in, its part of the definition of a polish. A wax or glaze are non abrasive.


i'll second that


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Depends what polish you use. And I said they don't have much of a cutting agent.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

McKenzie I owe you a beer! Got Purple Haze and I applied it using my hands instead of an applicator and buffed it up, and I must say I'm very impressed!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

:lol: I will hold you to that!

The reflection looks very slick, cracking looking car btw. I have been very impressed with purple haze, I can't see myself going to another wax while I have this colour car.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> :lol: I will hold you to that!
> 
> The reflection looks very slick, cracking looking car btw. I have been very impressed with purple haze, I can't see myself going to another wax while I have this colour car.


Its a deal, one can of larger is in the post!!

Its cracking stuff that PH and after reading loads I put the right amount and it was easy to get off (dodo cloth)

Thanks, car has taken me a few months to look how I want, not bad for something that looked like this when I bought it


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Depends what polish you use. And I said they don't have much of a cutting agent.


If it's a polish it's abrasive. Some are less so than others.

If it's not abrasive it's not a polish.


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

PH Pro, it really is the business.

I actually went out and bought a pot yesterday based on this thread. Easy on and really easy to buff up compared to my usual wax, Collonite 476. But the difference on Phantom Black really is startling. Really brings out the pearlescent look in the paint. I'm a convert.

Cheers for the thread.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Would Purple Haze be ok for a grey car?

Sorry it's not a TT, but i'm about out of wax so was thinking purple haze if it's suitable?

Here's the colour:









Was going to order Collinite 915, as i love the 476, and that is supposed to be better, no?
Is Dodo juice better than 915?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Done a bit of reading and i think i'll get another Collinite 476 :lol:

Seems to be the longest lasting, the shine is great imo, and it's miles cheaper than Dodo Juice


----------

